# General Electric MST-13 Power Plant



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Came across an advert for the above in the Blue Book dated 1963. It offered bridge control with only one man in the engine room. Was it a success? Has anyone had any experience on it?


----------



## LngChief78 (Sep 14, 2015)

US Lines American Rover,Racer,Reliance,Resolute and Ranger had these in plane turbine and condenser arrangements. They were built at Sun Ship in Chester, Pa


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't know! I sailed on two Europa Class tankers in the late 70's that had G.E. steam turbines, sailed UMS with bridge control, Nice engines, reliable.
Jock


----------

